# Was ist das für ein Vogel ?



## Polly (21. Sep. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie heißt der Vogel ? Habe zum Teil 10-15 am Teich.
Die Aufnahme ist leider nicht so gut, war durch die Scheibe.

Gruß Anna


----------



## Digicat (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

Servus Polly

Ich sehe keinen Vogel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

Toller Vogel Anna  

Mensch Helmut, schau in den Spiegel, dann siehst du ihn. Hat bei mir funktioniert


----------



## Polly (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

Guten Morgen ihr zwei,

sorry, hab das Bild vergessen.  

Bin doch Blond !

So nun aber

 


Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Eugen (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

Hallo Anna

spontan sage ich mal : __ Bachstelze


----------



## Clovere (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

ich schliesse mich Eugen an


----------



## Digicat (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

Servus Anna

Schließe mich auch Eugen an  

Bachstelze


----------



## laolamia (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

also ich schliesse mich digicat an


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

Ja - da habt Ihr alle recht. 

Bei uns hier oben im Norden hat er noch den hübschen und passenden Namen Wipsteert. 
(Für die Südländer unter Euch: Schaukelschwanz)


----------



## Eugen (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Südländer unter Euch: Schaukelschwanz



Mir wurde mal gesagt, das hieße "Wippschwanz" , weil sie mit dem Schwanz wippt.


----------



## Polly (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

Na vielen Dank euch allen.

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wie die heißen. Die sind so knuffig, aber leider ein wenig scheu.

Lieben Gruß Anna


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wurde mal gesagt, das hieße "Wippschwanz" , weil sie mit dem Schwanz wippt.




Ich habe es komplett übersetzt, damit Du es auch verstehst, immer diesen halben Kram, nee, nee, nee


----------



## andreas w. (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

auf jeden fall kanner was, was ich nicht kann - in der form.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

..da kann ich nur sagen, üben,üben,üben...  Gruß Werner


----------



## ron (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

...und bei uns heisst sie Linerle, wobei das lin für weich oder mild steht. Bezieht sich wohl aufs Wetter. Es die Frühlingsbote schlechthin. Kommt in die Zeitung wenn sie gesichtet wird und Leuten schreiben's auf dem Kalender. Als würden sie es wissen, dass sie so beliebt sind, sind sie bei uns auch nicht sehr scheu. 

Die Witte Kwikstaart (NL) hat auch noch zwei hübsche Vetter, hier im Westen: die Schafsstelze und die Gebirgsstelze. Für die die es wirklich genau nehmen, gibt es eigentlich 7 verschiedene Schafsstelzen und noch die Zitronenstelze, die allerdings weit im Osten vorkommt. (Hat mit der Farbe und nicht mit dem Geschmack zu tun  )

Bei uns am Teich kommt sowohl die Schafsstelze, die __ Bachstelze und die Gebirgsstelze vor. Immer wieder eine grosse Freude.

 

LG aus Norwegen

Ron


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*



			
				andreas w. schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden fall kanner was, was ich nicht kann - in der form.



Uuups - jetzt hab meine Wette mit mir verloren - ich hatte gewettet, die erste Bemerkung dieser Art kommt von Jürgen-V oder Volkerlein...


----------



## andreas w. (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

du siehst also, es gibt noch andere menschen mit schlechten hintergedanken. willkommen im club.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

Tja, da seht Ihr mal, auch wer nicht viel schreibt...ich bin mmer bei Euch und warte nur auf solche Sachen, und dann kommt so was dabei raus..mfG Werner


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Elschen



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Uuups - jetzt hab meine Wette mit mir verloren - ich hatte gewettet, die erste Bemerkung dieser Art kommt von Jürgen-V oder Volkerlein...



Um was hast Du den mit dir gewettet?


:sorry  Liebe Mods, das war schon wieder OffTopic, beim mächsten TT dürft Ihr mir alle den   haun.


.


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

Tja, Volkerlein, das möchtest Du wohl gerne wissen


----------



## andreas w. (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Vogel ?*

ICH AUCH, ICH AUCH !!!


----------

